# Water leaking from HVAC system inside vehicle



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Putting this in the diesel section since it is a diesel. Driving around today on a beautiful day, 77 sunny and about 60% humidity. Had the AC on and noticed water running down below the center console on both sides, drive and passenger. Hope these pictures turn out. Took it to the dealer so they could see it. They are going to look at it first thing tomorrow. Hopefully it is just a clogged AC drain. This is on my 2014 with 29k on it. Also going in for a bad rear deck passenger side speaker. Makes a nice noise with the bass. This is on a Pioneer system. 

One other thing I noticed is that I got a leak coming down the drivers side foot rest along the left side where it is flat. When I went through the car wash I noticed a nice little stream of water running down my Huskey liners there. So they are going to address all three, but the outside water leak might have to go to the company that they call in to look at all exterior to interior leaks.

Here are the pictures of the HVAC leak.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely your suspicion of a plugged drain tube is correct...........usually the result of those darn spider egg nest things.....the build them in the exposed end of the tube in the fall.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted on this. First I've heard of anything like this.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

The drain hoseis located on the right side of console. Just take off the panel on the passenger side woth the magazine slot. U have it in ur one pic. Once u pop that panel off u will see the black tube running down from dash. It disconnects there to so first check to see of the hose is connected and if it is connected u could disconnect and blow air through to see if u can unclog. Or take to dealer. Keep us updated and hope it's something simple.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> The drain hoseis located on the right side of console. Just take off the panel on the passenger side woth the magazine slot. U have it in ur one pic. Once u pop that panel off u will see the black tube running down from dash. It disconnects there to so first check to see of the hose is connected and if it is connected u could disconnect and blow air through to see if u can unclog. Or take to dealer. Keep us updated and hope it's something simple.


Tip. When removing the side panel just grab the storage slot and give a good pull. Theres no screws just clips. Very easy to remove and reinstall.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Update, the dealer has to remove a panel under the car to get to the leak. They told me they have to remove the exhaust and the gaskets are a one time use so they had to order them. So I'm in a Sonic as a loner until tomorrow. 

They ordered a new R/R speaker.

I have another appointment for the leak that is coming in from the outside. They verified it and they have a specific company that comes to the dealership and works on vehicles with exterior leaks. They said that is all they do and are good at what they do.

The Sonic is an OK vehicle but not a Cruze that is for sure.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> The drain hoseis located on the right side of console. Just take off the panel on the passenger side woth the magazine slot. U have it in ur one pic. Once u pop that panel off u will see the black tube running down from dash. It disconnects there to so first check to see of the hose is connected and if it is connected u could disconnect and blow air through to see if u can unclog. Or take to dealer. Keep us updated and hope it's something simple.


Cruzeassembler- Thanks for posting this, I seen this tube when I removed the passenger side console kick panel for my heated seats install. I'd definitely attempt access as you mention rather than from the bottom of the car. So much easier.. That side kick panel clips are really tight.. You'll need something flat like a trim removal tool, or a plastic putty knife to go around and pull it back..


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Cruzeassembler- Thanks for posting this, I seen this tube when I removed the passenger side console kick panel for my heated seats install. I'd definitely attempt access as you mention rather than from the bottom of the car. So much easier.. That side kick panel clips are really tight.. You'll need something flat like a trim removal tool, or a plastic putty knife to go around and pull it back..


Yes u can do it that way. I had to install and remove them all the time at work and pulling from the magazine slot or putting hand under panel and pulling will remove it also. Sucks they got to go from under car. Good luck


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

One thing to add, this Sonic has the backup lines in the rear view camera. Man I wish I had them in my 2014 Cruze. Makes it so much easy to judge when backing up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

The R/R speaker was replaced due to rattle noise.

I have another appointment next Wednesday to have the exterior to interior leak fixed. They hire out an outside company that does all those types of leaks.

It sure is nice to have my Cruze back.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Update on my exterior to interior water leak. They found the lower left hand corner of my windshield is where the leak was originating from. I must have gotten the one out of how many thousands of vehicles that the robot applying the sealant to the windshield either ran out of sealant or there was an air bubble in the line. 

Anyway it is fixed and under warranty so I'm happy. Now if only I can add backup lines to my backup camera.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> Now if only I can add backup lines to my backup camera.


I'm wondering if the MyLink update might do it.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm wondering if the MyLink update might do it.


Well, while I was at the dealer I asked them about it and they said that I would have to get a new radio. I still think it would be just a software update.


----------

